# هل هناك فائدة - أو ضرورة - للاشتراك في هيئة المهندسين السعوديين ؟



## أبو ريم العوفي (2 سبتمبر 2006)

السؤال في العنوان و أرجو إثراء الحوار و النقاش حول هيئة المهندسين السعوديين .

فما فائدتها ؟ و ما أهميتها ؟ و ما المتوقع منها ؟ و ما واقعها الحالي ؟

و شكرا ،،


----------



## النائف (3 سبتمبر 2006)

نعم هناك فائدة وهي اذا اردت ان تفتح مكتب هندسي لابد ان يكون لديك اشتراك في الهئية السعودية للمهندسين ( هذه الفائدة التي اعلمها حاليا )
اما عن اهميتها والمتوقع منها فهي الامل الكبير للنهوض بالهندسة في بلدنا الحبيبة فهذه الهئية يقع على عاتقها كل المشاريع الكبيرة التي تقام في البلد بداية من التصميم ومناقشته الى ان ينتهي التنفيذ ، مرورا باهم مرحلة وهي ( تقييم المشروع وتخفيض تكاليفة ) بالاضافة الى الدورات والندوات التي تقيمها لتطوير المهندسين واطلاعهم على اخر التقنيات المستخدمه في مجالات الهندسة ، حيث تحتوي بداخلها على جيمع الشعب الهندسية .
اما عن واقعها الحالي ( لا ارى شئ في الافق )


----------



## أبو ريم العوفي (3 سبتمبر 2006)

أشكرك أخي النائف على تعليقك القيم .


----------



## رجب جمال الدين (15 مارس 2007)

اعتقد انه من الطبيعي لاي مهندس ان ينضم لنقابات المهندسين او ما يماثلها في بلده


----------



## عميد الإتي (16 مارس 2007)

طيب كيف طريقة الإنضمام

و موقعها

و إش رسومها


----------



## nano2004 (16 مارس 2007)

*nano2004*

نعم كيف يمكن التسجيل


----------



## agaa (19 مارس 2007)

موقع الهيئة للمهتمين ويمكن التسجيل من خلاله
http://www.saudieng.org/arab/index.php

تحياتي


----------

